# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  repeater

## finos

με βαση αυτα τα 2 σχεδια που μου προτινετε να βαλω εναν επαναληπτη 
κατοψη home.jpgπλαγια home.jpg




Α κι πιο repeater mexri 20€

----------


## xlife

Πάντως αν δεν είσουν ηλεκτρονικός θα μπορούσες να είσαι αρχιτέκτονας. Δεν νομίζω οτι με ένα απλό σχέδιο μπορεί κάποιος να σου προτείνει που θα βάλεις ένα repeater. Όπου πιάνει καλύτερα. Νομίζω οτι είναι καλύτερη λύση το powerline. Δεύτερη λύση είναι κάποιο access point  αλλά να συνδέεται με το router με καλώδιο. Τέλος η πιο κακή λύση, και η πιο εύκολη είναι ένα απλό repeater

Ο κουμπαράς που έσπασες μόνο 20 ευρώ είχε????? Είναι και τα κάλαντα μακριά ... 

Ότι και να πάρεις σε αυτό το budget νομίζω ότι θα έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα

Πάρε κάτι τέτοιο στα 15 ευρώ + τα μεταφορικά και είσαι κομπλέ

http://www.syncom.gr/%CE%A0%CF%81%CE...Mbps40807.html

Αν ήταν εποχή με κάλαντα ίσως είναι πιο καλό κάτι τέτοιο

http://www.bestmobile.gr/all-product...l-wpa4220-kit/

----------


## xsterg

οι αξιοπιστες λυσεις θελουν και το χερι στην τσεπη. διαφορετικα παιζεις....

----------


## finos

Βρικα ένα στο πλαίσιο με 15 καλύτερα στον όροφο ή στο ισόγειο

----------


## xlife

fino τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι περίεργο πράγμα.Μπορεί πχ να αλλάξεις ένα κανάλι στο ρούτερ που ήδη έχεις και να βελτιωθεί το σήμα. Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα παίζουν σε μπάντα που είναι πιασμένη απο πολλά πράγματα. 2.4 ghz.  Αν έχεις ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο μπορεί να έχεις παρεμβολές στο κανάλι που ήδη είσαι και αλλάζοντας κανάλι να δεις μεγάλη διαφορά(μπορεί και προς το χειρότερο). Δεύτερον οι προδιαγραφές των ασυρμάτων δικτύων λένε πως ο πομπός πρέπει να είναι μέχρι 100mw(όχι οτι δεν κυκλοφορούν με μεγαλύτερους πομπούς αλλά κατά κανόνα απαγορεύεται) και αναγκαστικά οι κατασκευαστές τέτοιου εξοπλισμού πρέπει να "παίξουν" με τα db της κεραίας(πχ αν βάλεις κεραία με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος στο υπάρχον router θα αυξήσεις πάλι την εμβέλεια.) Τέλος το wifi δεν είναι μπουλντόζα να περνάει απροβλημάτιστα απο τοίχους και πόσο περισσότερο απο τσιμεντένια πλάκα με σίδερα απο όροφο σε όροφο. Συνήθως το σήμα καταλήγει στον άλλο όροφο με αντανακλάσεις και γι αυτό είναι δύσκολο να σου πεί κάποιος που να το τοποθετήσεις. Θα κάνεις μερικές δοκιμές και όπου παίζεις καλύτερα.

----------


## finos

Παιζει ρολο που το ρουτερ βρισκετε κοντα σε μια μεγαλη ξηληνη κατασκευη

----------


## xlife

είναι σχεδόν αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Κάνε μετακινήσεις του ρουτερ(έστω μικρές, βάλτο ψηλά , χαμηλά κτλ) και παρακολούθησε της αλλαγές στο σήμα. Η κεραία του ρόυτερ μετακινήτε και δεν είναι σταθερή. Κάνε κάποιες μετακινήσεις της κεραίας και δες πάλι αν ανεβαίνει το σήμα. Άλλαξε κανάλι στο ρουτερ... αν η κεραία είναι βιδωτή... άλλαξε την με κάποια καλύτερη κτλ κτλ κτλ.

----------


## kakomiris

Επειδή θέλω και εγώ να επεκτείνω το τοπικό μου δίκτυο ασύρματα, μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε τη λειτουργία του Access Point και του Repeater; Παίρνουν ασύρματα και εκπέμπουν ενσύρματα, τι γίνεται; 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## finos

κακομηρη ακου 
Access Point :περνει καλωδιο δινει ασηρματο 
Repeater:περνει ασιρματο δεινει ασηρματο

----------


## kakomiris

> κακομηρη ακου 
> Access Point :περνει καλωδιο δινει ασηρματο 
> Repeater:περνει ασιρματο δεινει ασηρματο



Μάλιστα... αυτό έιναι στάνταρ; γιατι εχω ακούσει ότι ένα acces point μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και σαν repeater

----------


## xlife

Πλέον με ένα access point μπορείς να κανεις σχεδόν τα πάντα.. Ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή και το firmware.. Μπορείς να περάσεις και custom firmware με περισσότερες δυνατότητες...

----------


## Πατέντες

Μερικά router, νομίζω, μπορούν να κάνουν την δουλειά του access point. Αν δηλαδή έχεις κανένα παλιό δεν χάνεις τίποτα να το δοκιμάσεις.
Επίσης, αν το router είναι χαμηλά στο πάτωμα, δώσ'του ύψος, θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά.

----------


## betacord85

να φανταστω θα κανεις εγκατασταση σε πελατη η στο σπιτι σου?απορω φινο ορισμενες φορες τοσους μηνες που παρακολουθω τα ποστ σου...παντως 14 χρονων δεν νομιζω να εισαι...

----------

